# LED Shop Light Replacement Reccomendation



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Does anyone have a good reccomendation on what would be best to replace my current fluorescent set up? I need more light in my one car garage to work on things. Thanks.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

https://www.bigassfans.com/lights/the-garage-light/


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

These from costco are great. They are light weight, LED and bright. I mounted them to the ceiling and switched the base of a screw type bulb to have a plug.

They sometimes have them at $20 each at the store. https://www.costco.com/Feit-4'-Linkable-LED-Shop-Light-2-pack.product.100410429.html


----------



## roundrockag (May 17, 2018)

I've heard really good things about these:

https://www.amazon.com/Barrina-Integrated-Fixture-Utility-electric/dp/B01HBT3BVM/ref=sr_1_5?s=lamps-light&ie=UTF8&qid=1536155946&sr=1-5&keywords=led+shop+light

They are very cost effective, and put off a lot of light from the online reviews I've read. You can afford to bathe the garage in light.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I have just bought led tubes and replaced the tubes and wired it straight without the ballast. I bought the tubes from my local electrical supply house and did the work myself. It was easy to do and the instructions come with the tubes. I think that the tubes cost me $9 per tube. I bought 4 tubes to try them out. I need 8 more tubes.

If you decide to go this route then you will likely have to get new tombstones. I had to get the new tombstones. They were cheap.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I did a mix of LED fluorescents and LED pot lights on the ceiling and used these cool LED panels for lighting on the wall. The wall mounted lights are great as it helps gives more even light instead of it all shining down from the ceiling. Also helps when the overhead door is open and ceiling lights are partially blocked. Got them all at Home Depot.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I use corncob lights in my garage. They work well.


----------



## Pintan (Sep 20, 2018)

In my garage I have fluorescents 34W T12s https://wheelstips.com/best-led-garage-lights I have a total of 5 fixtures - 2 on each side of the garage and one in middle near the light of the garage door opener. so, a total of 10 long tube bulbs without surround. They do a great job but have to be replaced about every 2 years or so. I also live in an area that doesn't get colder than about 26 degrees in the winter and therefore the OP needs to specify exactly how cold it gets where they/he/she is at. Also, I have tried motion sensor lighting, but some of the sensors used to replace switches (or other means) seem to be sensitive to cold and therefore might not work well below freezing - at least they didn't work for me. The problem with having to replace long tube fluorescent bulbs is not the expense - as they are relatively cheap in my opinion - the difficulty sometimes is with proper disposal. One should go to a place that accepts fluorescent bulbs in a recylcing program.


----------



## GrayFox (Apr 17, 2020)

GeraldB said:


> I have just (like this weekend) started replacing the fluorescents in my garage with LEDs too. It seems like a 4' double strip LED puts out at least as much light as the eight foot fluorescents did. I believe if I replace all of my existing fixtures with similarly sized LEDs, it will be uncomfortably bright in there.
> 
> Also, white painted walls make a huge difference.


Nice. Could you provide any pics?


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

roundrockag said:


> I've heard really good things about these:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Barrina-Integrated-Fixture-Utility-electric/dp/B01HBT3BVM/ref=sr_1_5?s=lamps-light&ie=UTF8&qid=1536155946&sr=1-5&keywords=led+shop+light
> 
> They are very cost effective, and put off a lot of light from the online reviews I've read. You can afford to bathe the garage in light.


I put these in the upstairs garage as well as my garage in the basement. I could do surgery in there if needed.


----------

